
Dear Facebook, It Could Really Be This Simple - dave1619
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/08/02/zucks-karmas-bitch/?icid=tc_home_art&
======
dave1619
Sorry posted the mobile URL by accident. Desktop URL is
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/02/zucks-karmas-
bitch/?icid=tc...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/02/zucks-karmas-
bitch/?icid=tc_home_art&#038); .

